# I found a lost brown bird



## rd_pigeon (Aug 19, 2012)

I have found what looks to be a brown pigeon. He flew into my window and is mildly injured with missing feathers and trouble flying, but no cuts or wounds. It has a plain red or pink band around it's leg with no writing or numbers. I have been feeding him water, honey and bird seeds.

Anyone know how I can go about finding his owner, or what else I can do for him??


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

if there isn't a band with numbers you probly wont find the owner. if you can post a picture of the bird someone will be able to tell if it's a fancy breed and tell what to do. As of right now just keep and eye on it, make sure its eating and drinking water, and warm, what do you have the bird in, a cage or box?


----------



## rd_pigeon (Aug 19, 2012)

*Photo Posted*

Please see the photo I have posted of the bird. I have done some research and I believe it may be a tumbler pigeon?


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Where in Canada are you?


----------



## Danny Donek (Aug 16, 2011)

Thats a beautiful bird! If you live anywhere near windsor ontario i can help you out.


----------



## rd_pigeon (Aug 19, 2012)

I am from Burlington, Ontario. Is there anywhere that someone who lost a bird would look that I can post a picture of him?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks like a high flying breed more than a tumbler. Have you seen anyone near by with pigeons flying around their property? Could be theres if so?


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

he / she is a pretty bird and looks like it may in a molt, but what is all over the toes? is that seed?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If those are the seeds on her feet that you are feeding, they are really too small. Can you get a dove mix for the bird?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping this bird.

Yes, the bird will sucumb without proper food, especially if he is already stressed.

You can easily hand feed frozen peas (thawed, drained and warmed) which will provide both hydration and immediate nutrient delivery. *


----------



## Danny Donek (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a friend thats coming home from work from Hamilton to mississauga. He owns pigeons and would be glad rescue the bird and give it a good home. If you can email me your number at [email protected] we can arrange this. thanks Dan.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

horseart4u said:


> he / she is a pretty bird and looks like it may in a molt, but what is all over the toes? is that seed?


If it is seed, it is strange that it is only on the feet and very little around the feet on the towel ???


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Quazar said:


> If it is seed, it is strange that it is only on the feet and very little around the feet on the towel ???


I know. I thought that too, but then I thought maybe he moved the bird to take the picture. Don't know. Maybe his feet were wet, and picked up the seed, and then he moved him for the pic?


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Looks like a high flying breed more than a tumbler. Have you seen anyone near by with pigeons flying around their property? Could be theres if so?


I had high flyers they usually get lost when they go too high and wander off usually they will go on for miles without knowing... so the owner may not be in the neighborhood or he may who knows... But my high flyers usually came back after 4 -8 days after they got lost (unless they were injured or a BOP got em).. got no more high flyers sadly but goodluck on finding the owner rd_pigeon


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> I know. I thought that too, but then I thought maybe he moved the bird to take the picture. Don't know. Maybe his feet were wet, and picked up the seed, and then he moved him for the pic?


Then how'd they get all over the feet and not on the band?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Libis said:


> Then how'd they get all over the feet and not on the band?


Don't know, but it looks like seed.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Libis said:


> Then how'd they get all over the feet and not on the band?


Seeds do not stick on a plastic band.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Dima said:


> Seeds do not stick on a plastic band.


Makes sense. That pic really scared me at first--I though he had really weird pox or boils.


----------

